# First kill with .17 WSM Bmag



## Seaarkshooter

1st setup tonight. State land within 25 miles of Detroit. 135 yards. First kill with .17 wsm bmag and Nitesite NS 200. No more egg stealing for him

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## Seaarkshooter

Opened and emptied contents beautifully despite the distance. I'm very happy with the gun, caliber and night set up.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## limige

Congrats on the christening!


----------



## anonymous21

That's was exit hole in the pic? Nice shot.


----------



## Seaarkshooter

Yeah, right between the headlights. I felt kind of guilty being set up the way I was on a bipod and with the scope I was using. Nikkon 8x32x50 Varmint. There was no wind, he stopped in midfield and looked right at me. With a 200 yard zero, it was a no brainer which resulted in his condition being the same when I reached him. 

I am simply amazed at the damage that round was able to do at that distance. I have never shot a rimfire that can blaze and burn through a quarter at150 yards. I have no doubt that this round will become the choice for varminters on a budget wanting to hunt at night with little noise.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## [email protected]

Way to go!!!! Nice shot. Hope u shoot a few more. Lots of winter left. Get out there MS!!! Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wolverines

Seaarkshooter said:


> Yeah, right between the headlights. I felt kind of guilty being set up the way I was on a bipod and with the scope I was using. Nikkon 8x32x50 Varmint. There was no wind, he stopped in midfield and looked right at me. With a 200 yard zero, it was a no brainer which resulted in his condition being the same when I reached him.
> 
> I am simply amazed at the damage that round was able to do at that distance. I have never shot a rimfire that can blaze and burn through a quarter at150 yards. I have no doubt that this round will become the choice for varminters on a budget wanting to hunt at night with little noise.
> 
> 2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


 

20 or 25 grain bullet?


----------



## Seaarkshooter

20 grain. It entered between the eyes and exited out the top of skull with a 2 1/2" hole completely devoiding the cranial cavity of its contents. I would have loved to have taken the video but I didn't have a dvr hooked up to the Nitesite. Next time I will.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## jrockfishhunter

Great shot Dennis!! So the round performs even better than expected. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wolverines

jrockfishhunter said:


> Great shot Dennis!! So the round performs even better than expected.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Makes me think you expected different results from a head shot by a 20gr vmax at 3000 fps

Kidding of course, but yes...nice shot. Can you kill a coyote next time please? Lol

I've heard a lot of people say the .204rug isn't enough for coyotes. I know first hand what a 32 gr vmax can do. I'm still on the fence with the 20 gr though. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bluekona

Seaarkshooter said:


> Yeah, right between the headlights. I felt kind of guilty being set up the way I was on a bipod and with the scope I was using. Nikkon 8x32x50 Varmint. There was no wind, he stopped in midfield and looked right at me. With a 200 yard zero, it was a no brainer which resulted in his condition being the same when I reached him.
> 
> I am simply amazed at the damage that round was able to do at that distance. I have never shot a rimfire that can blaze and burn through a quarter at150 yards. I have no doubt that this round will become the choice for varminters on a budget wanting to hunt at night with little noise.
> 
> 2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


I have one also. very happy with my gun. took a break from predator hunting have been ice fishing. its kind of a b^%$H getting around in the woods right now. but when I get the itch to go I will have my 17 or 12ga for sure.


----------



## topgun47

I agree the other posters. Nice shot!


I'd be interested to see what that does to a coyote with a heart shot. I'm seriously considering buying that caliber. Is the ammo scarce or is it easy to get? 


If I do buy one, I'll tell the seller I ain't buying it unless you sell me a couple of hundred rounds of ammo too, take it or leave it.


----------



## Seaarkshooter

topgun47 said:


> I agree the other posters. Nice shot!
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to see what that does to a coyote with a heart shot. I'm seriously considering buying that caliber. Is the ammo scarce or is it easy to get?
> 
> 
> If I do buy one, I'll tell the seller I ain't buying it unless you sell me a couple of hundred rounds of ammo too, take it or leave it.


They stopped being scarce for me when I started looking in every store that I went to. I have now found them in Meijer, Dunham's, Dicks Sporting Goods and Wally World on occasion.

Hopefully I will my chance this weekend. I was busted by two or more coyotes on my next set up about an hour after this one. I'd been working the calls with them responding for about 30 minutes when they stopped all of a sudden. After another 15 minutes, I decided I couldn't wait any longer because I was due home and started to pack up, only to then have them bust from the thicket behind me. They did a huge circle in order to get behind me and in a foot and a half of snow I wasn't expecting that. After retracing how they made their way into me, I learned their secret of getting downwind of my spot. Being state land, I'm sure they've done this before but now they've given their secret away. I'll be in after them the next time waiting for them in the area that they flanked me.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## Seaarkshooter

Has anyone outfitted there's with the new Boyds stock yet? I have yet to tear mine down to nuts and bolts. Being an Engineer, I have a hard time being religious about putting it back the way its supposed to and not getting myself in trouble.


2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## topgun47

Seaarkshooter said:


> They stopped being scarce for me when I started looking in every store that I went to. I have now found them in Meijer, Dunham's, Dicks Sporting Goods and Wally World on occasion.
> 
> Hopefully I will my chance this weekend. I was busted by two or more coyotes on my next set up about an hour after this one. I'd been working the calls with them responding for about 30 minutes when they stopped all of a sudden. After another 15 minutes, I decided I couldn't wait any longer because I was due home and started to pack up, only to then have them bust from the thicket behind me. They did a huge circle in order to get behind me and in a foot and a half of snow I wasn't expecting that. After retracing how they made their way into me, I learned their secret of getting downwind of my spot. Being state land, I'm sure they've done this before but now they've given their secret away. I'll be in after them the next time waiting for them in the area that they flanked me.
> 
> 2014: Vote Yes For Conservation




Yea, those coyotes are smart. At my place up in Clare, I'd hear them yip-yapping and howling as they were getting closer and closer, and closer, then all of a sudden, they would shut up. I always figured that they shut up when they winded me.


Good luck on your next outing.


----------



## Beaverhunter2

That's awesome, Dennis! Was it at the place we discussed?

Are you keeping it of going for the $70 to buy more ammo? :lol:

Congrats!

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter

Beaverhunter2 said:


> That's awesome, Dennis! Was it at the place we discussed?
> 
> Are you keeping it of going for the $70 to buy more ammo? :lol:
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> John


Yep, the same place we talked about. You set me up on that idea. Thank you!

I am gonna keep this one. I sold the Grey I shot three years ago at night with the wife. I really regret doing that now.

However, if I get any coyotes with the remainder of the year I will be donating them to Defend the Hunt. These canines stink like crazy. You can't pay me to flesh these things out.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## wolverines

Seaarkshooter said:


> 20 grain. It entered between the eyes and exited out the top of skull with a 2 1/2" hole completely devoiding the cranial cavity of its contents. I would have loved to have taken the video but I didn't have a dvr hooked up to the Nitesite. Next time I will.
> 
> 2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


 
What 20gr, Vmax or JHP? My gun arrived today and I'm having no luck finding ammo.


----------



## Seaarkshooter

Vmax. I don't believe the jacketed hollow point has made it to the shelves yet.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Seaarkshooter

Look at all Walmarts, Dunhams, Dick's, Ganders, Meijers that you visit. Have with you a UPC code with you if possible or ask them to look it up and most store's service departments will be able to tell you which area stores of theirs have it in stock.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

